# Looking for jigs



## Cowgirl (Jul 15, 2005)

undefined
I am looking for the jigs used in the Router Workshop. Are they available for sale to individuals? I am seeking the jig for routing dovetail joints with two different dimensions. Also the jig for routing a wheel and spokes from one piece of wood. If they are available, what is the cost? Thank you.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, all jigs used on the TV show, The Router Workshop are available at http://www.oak-park.com


----------

